# IPW2200 problem

## emre417

Hi, I've installed gentoo successfully. No grub errors, Kde is working great. ifconfig--> only loopback  :Sad: 

emerge ipw2200

then i got Aes crypto config error, so no wireless for me. How i can do it?

-------

IBM Thinkpad R50E

pentium m 1.5

intel pro wireless 2200

intel pro 100

512mb ram

40gb hdd

----------

## fredgt

Do you have both ipw2200 and ipw2200-firmware?

If so just modprobe ipw2200 and you should get a eth0 or a eth1 if already have an other network driver loaded. 

Then emerge wireless-tools.

If thats done you can do `iwconfig` and you'll see some info about you're wlan card.

For connecting take a look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

## TNorthover

I think I got that a while back. You've got to recompile the kernel with AES crypto (or add it as a module and compile/install modules). It's just under "cryptographic options" near the bottom of the list in xconfig.

----------

## emre417

Thanks for lightining fast reply, I ve solved my problem. Posting it here maybe it helps some1

Here is what i did:

/usr/src/kernel

make menuconfig

enable AES and other crypto support. ( i really forgot their names there are 3 of them under crypto)

enable wireless in network devices

save it

reboot

emerge iwp2200

.

.

modprobe it 

and wireless is ready 

Thanks again.

 :Laughing:  i love gentoo

----------

## s0lar

I'm trying to emerge ipw2200 and get some error from aes crypto, I tried to enable it in my kernel but I can't find it anywhere, can someone please tell me where I can find the option? Thanx in advance.

----------

## TNorthover

Assuming you're using "make xconfig" on a 2.6 kernel:

At the very bottom of the left-hand list is "Library routines", then above that "Cryptographic options". Go to the crypto one, and just over half-way down the list on the right will be an option "AES cipher algorithms (i586)", this is the one you want to enable.

----------

## s0lar

 *TNorthover wrote:*   

> Assuming you're using "make xconfig" on a 2.6 kernel:
> 
> At the very bottom of the left-hand list is "Library routines", then above that "Cryptographic options". Go to the crypto one, and just over half-way down the list on the right will be an option "AES cipher algorithms (i586)", this is the one you want to enable.

 

I am installing qt, I need it for xconfig I used menuconfig the last time, thnx for the fast reply, I'll try those options when qt is compiled and installed.

I just finished installing qt and xconfig still doesn't work, but I found the option and enabled it with menuconfig, I'm now compiling my kernel and will reboot and try ipw2200 again.Last edited by s0lar on Sat May 21, 2005 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TNorthover

Probably too late, but you can do it from menuconfig as well (still "Cryptographic options" --> "AES cipher algorithm (i586)")

----------

## s0lar

OK it's done, I have made the module thanx to the recompiled kernel, I modprobed ipw2200 and added iface_eth1="dhcp" to my /etc/conf.d/net but I don't see anything when I iwconfig. And when I boot it says eth1 doesn't exist. I'll try some more things, but I'm really a gentoo noob so any help is very appreciated.

----------

## TNorthover

I managed it by getting the network working manually before trying to get the scripts to do it for me.

What does "iwlist scan" give you? If you get a Cell mentioned, that's good. 

If not, and the computers are quite separated (I'd try with them both in the same room if possible at first), you could try boosting the power "iwconfig ethwhatever txpower NN" (ethwhatever is the interface -- the one that actually tried to scan in "iwlist scan", NN is a number -- my laptop only goes up 20 I believe) and re-scanning.

If you do get a result from iwlist scan, you'll want to set the ESSID to whatever's given "iwconfig eth1 essid Wibble" in my case.

Then you have to deal with the nasty WEP or WPA. I haven't switched to WPA yet, so can't comment on that, but for WEP I use the command "iwconfig eth1 key s:whateverthekeyis enc open" the "whateverthekeyis" only worked for me if it was exactly 13 characters long (obviously it should be the same on both computers).

If that goes well (a good indication is just typing "iwconfig" should list some actual numbers (rather than 00:00:00:...) under the "Access point" heading), then you can try running dhcpcd yourself and see what happens: "dhcpcd eth1".

If none of this works, try to post back as much of the output (and a brief description of computers and physical layout) as you can and where things went wrong, and we'll go from there. If it does work, we'll have to beat the init scripts into submission.

----------

## s0lar

iwlist scan gives me eth0 and lo interface doesn't support scanning.

If I lspci I see my wireless card. 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller, Linksys a Division of Cisco Systems [Aircon] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless Lan adapter rev01. 

I guess it's another one then the ipw2200 I expected it was. My laptop is an Acer Aspire 1363LMi.

Maybe I need ndiswrapper for this adapter to work?

----------

## TNorthover

 *s0lar wrote:*   

> Maybe I need ndiswrapper for this adapter to work?

 

Looks likely, see: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html. The first link on the 1363 seems to give links to the drivers you'll need as well. If you need any help with that, just shout.

----------

## s0lar

I used ndiswrapper and succesfully installed the drivers, I know see my wlan0 when I do iwconfig, my connection name is default so I diod essid default and I have a signal, but how do I start using the wlan0. I'm gonna reboot again and try.

----------

## s0lar

It works!!!

I had to del net.eth0 default and add net.wlan0. I also added ndiswrapper to my autoloaded modules, perhaps that's not needed but I did it anyway to be sure. I would like to know how I could stop wlan0 and start eth0 and backwards.

This rox finally I can use linux everywhere I want.

----------

## TNorthover

I just manually run "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start/stop" etc when needed. The only problem I have is that the routing doesn't get updated properly so if I want to actually use the internet from eth0 I have to edit /etc/conf.d/network or something. I daresay I could get it working, but I only need to go to eth0 once or twice a year so I haven't bothered yet.

----------

## s0lar

True so o I, now that I have my wireless connection I don't need my regular anymore. Now I need to find out how to get it running at school, there I need another connection name and encryption, luckely there are some other gentoo users who can set it up there for me. Thanx for your help.

----------

